# Orange Beach to Destin



## AGFinc (Apr 14, 2008)

Gentleman,

Just joined the forum from the advice of alabamariverfishing.net. I will be in Orange Beach and will need to pick the wife up in Destin from a bachelorrete party on Sunday. I have a Kenner 19v and am going to pick her up by boat. Never made the trip but was wondering how far it is (intercoastal waterway) and how long it will take me cruising at about 25. Also any other tidbits and suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Really enjoy the site by the way. Thank You.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Figure on 65 miles. If the wind was like today, you are going to beat yourself to death on the ICW with the boat (when the wind is either out of the East (today) or West. Add in a couple of "no Wake" zones, which will take about half an hour. Under ideal conditions I would say that you could do it in 31/2 hours. We do this run in a larger pilot housecat (much smoother riding, and faster) on a fairly regular bais, but have radar, for reduced visability--and this can happen with rain, fog or darkness. 

It is not as easy a trip as it might appear, but do-able. Let us know how you do.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

not to be disrespectful with my answer but I would have a taxi pick her up. This should be cheaper time and miles best bet...


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

AGFinc,

You are planning a long boat ride, especially if the weatherdoes not provide a smoothride in the ICW. I mapped it out from Terry Cove adjacent to Perdido Pass to the Destin Harbor just inside the Destin Pass. You are looking at 65 miles and there are several places that you will be in No-Wake zones. The other problem you need to consider is navigating through unfamiliar waters. 

Another concern I thought of is the possibility that the wife will not appreciate a several hour boat ride the day after a bachelorette party. She chumms the ICW and you pay for this idea for years.:banghead

Plan it out well, study your charts, set up a GPS Route, and watch the weather. Good luck to you.:letsdrink


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't recommend it. Small craft warnings for Tues. Pensacola Bay will be a b***h. You will be beat to death. Rent a car if you don't have one!!:banghead


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Be careful when going east pass Navarre. The markers are hard to see for the turns. Also remember west winds kick up in the afternoon and from Navarre west you will be getting it right in the face. Think Twice.


----------



## AGFinc (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I guess I thought it was going to be easier than it sounds. My post was a little unclear though. It will be the third weekend in June that I will be making this trek. Not this weekend. Sorry for the confusion, but I guess the winds still apply then as well. Thanks again for the help.

John


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Southwest winds kick up most afternoons in June. Conditions are typically light winds before 11:00 AM. Sea breeze kicks up pretty strong through late afternoon. Sounds like an awful long ride in 19 foot open boat.


----------

